
Circle of death - blasdel
http://blog.hasmanythrough.com/2009/9/3/circle-of-death
======
electromagnetic
I never had this problem, I finish work when my shift ends, no earlier and no
later. I take no work home with me; my home is for my _home_ life, and my work
is for my _work_ life. No employer will ever be capable of paying me enough
money to sacrifice my personal time.

~~~
modoc
Things can be different when you're starting your own company and have a
massive stake in success/productivity/etc...

------
redcap
Why you need to take holidays and/or make sure you're getting enough sleep.

------
allenp
You just have to be willing to reset the cycle when enough is enough. Don't
code on Monday mornings just to have something to debug on Tuesday afternoon!
;)

------
Stasyan
Have flex hours or even better flex days in the workplace.

